# How many Pasturize their milk.



## Lawdog (Feb 13, 2008)

Without getting into a political battle, I am curious how many feel the need to pasturize and why and how many drink unpasturized milk.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

We do not pasteurize for our families consumption, don't feel the need too as long as the milk is handled properly and cooled quickly in icewater. I raise on CAE prevention though so I do pasteurize the milk that I feed to the goat kids.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

If I use the milk for myself, I don't pasteurize.

I do pasteurize milk for the nubian kids.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

We don't pasturize for ourselves.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

The whole reason we got goats was for raw milk. So no, we do not pasteurize for our own consumption.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I will drink mine Raw. I'm going to heat treat colostrum and pasteurize kid milk. My daughter has a weak immune system so I will pasteurize her milk.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is an article about how pasturized milk is actually not that good for you: http://www.karlloren.com/aajonus/p15.htm

I read in a magazine that back a couple years ago when there was the big e coli stink going around, there was a farmer, whose raw milk tested positive for e coli. He did his own study, and took both raw and pasturized milk and put e coli in it. He let the milk set and two weeks later when he tested the milk again, the raw milk had no e coli in it whatsoever, while the pasturized milk had increased in e coli. The raw milk has natural enzymes that take all the bad stuff out. Raw milk also has a lot of extra nutrients that pasturization kills.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I read the same thing Sarah, pretty cool. I also agree that pasturized milk is worse for you than raw milk. I would think if you handle the mik correctly that it would actually be a good thing for your daughter.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

We don't pasturize our goats milk either.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't do a thing to my girls milk except strain it and qwik cool it. Never had an issue yet. :lol:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

We pasturize our milk. Mainly because we have people that get it from us and we pasturize the kids milk.


----------



## alpinemom (Oct 29, 2007)

We drink the milk raw, but I pasturize kid milk as a CAE/CL prevention. 
My herd is Neg.and I want to keep it that way.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i pasturize the milk & heat treat the colostrum while i am feeding it to the kids as i raise all my kids on C.A.E. prevention. once the kids are weened i do not pasturize it. i also have some milk customers that want it raw so i save that out for them. like said before as long as you handle it properly & cool it fast you have no need to pasturize it for your own us.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

We pasteurize all goats milk and colostrom for the kids. But, we drink it raw. It is strained and put immediately in the fridge. I think the faster it gets cooled off the better it tastes. But for the last year or two we've been drinking cows milk since we have a Jersey heifer. We have also been using some cows milk to feed the goats. I know some people are totally against Pasteurizing milk-but to me i'd rather prevent CAE from occuring. Although Pasteurization isn't the only way to prevent CAE from happening.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i drink my milk raw, but i heat treat colostrum and pasturize milk for kids. I would prefere not to as long as my does test negative for CAE, but for show people want kids raised on CAE prevention. But i have aklways wondered, along with killing any bad bacteria in the milk what does pasturizing do to the good stuff as well? In my experience kids raised o raw milk grow better.
beth


----------



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

We drink raw but pasteurize for the kids.


----------



## JamieRuth (Jan 10, 2008)

We drink it raw because of the all the good nutrients in it. We have been without it for a few weeks since the one goat that was in milk dried up. I can't wait to have it again although we are enjoying not having to milk twice a day. :lol:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

I would never consider pasteurizing the milk that we drink. I feel that if it is properly handled, there is no reason to take the time to do it. It is actually healthier if you don't.

So far I have dam raised all of my kids, but now that I am starting to raise Nubians I am pretty sure I am going to pasteurize the milk for my babies. I haven't had my herd tested yet though, and if they all test negative I may just feed raw milk. I haven't made any decisions so far.


----------



## NightHawk (Mar 9, 2008)

We drink ours raw too.


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

sparks879 said:


> i drink my milk raw, but i heat treat colostrum and pasturize milk for kids. I would prefere not to as long as my does test negative for CAE, but for show people want kids raised on CAE prevention. But i have aklways wondered, along with killing any bad bacteria in the milk what does pasturizing do to the good stuff as well? In my experience kids raised o raw milk grow better.
> beth


Yes it does kill good bacteria as well. I read an article on it once... (but not in the computer, had a paper on it but can't find it...)

I don't pasturize the milk for us or the kids. I feed them milk from neg. does and I think that is enough. I will be testing for CAE yearly so that I am always positive on what my herd's status is.


----------

